# Bristle Worm infestation..HELP!



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

Their nasty and i want some of them out...i have non agreesove fish in tank...i need to know what will eat them and only require flake food also to eat....i heard arrow crabs but they can attack fish...and certain dottybacks>


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bristle Worms don't harm fish but they can sting you if you touch them. You can buy traps for them at Salt Water Fish shops or on the INTERNET (Foster's). The presence of Bristle Worms usually means you are feeding your fish too much. Most of the commonly kept fish and inverts won't touch them.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks


----------

